# Rock hard brake pedal



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

The brake pedal on my ECO gets rock hard and is impossible to stop in reverse. It happens after the car sits overnight, and it is always the first time I use the car, it never does it when the car is warm. Has anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just curious. When you park the car for the night, do you back into the space or pull into it forward. Is the car in a garage or out in the open? Are you setting the parking brake when you leave the car? If so, how hard (how many clicks) are you pulling up on the lever? Manual or automatic transmission? I'm wondering if the rear drum brakes are adjusted properly and/or hanging up. I don't know how this would make the pedal so hard, but if it is at the bottom of its travel when you first get in and it has to pump up, something else is very wrong. I'd say a trip to service is warranted, even if you are out of warranty. How many miles on the car? Does it do this all the time, or can you repeat it at will?


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

It needs the solenoid on the brake booster. They are are starting to fail here and there !


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

The vac pump it not powering up !


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like a brake booster issue to me.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

The brake booster is very dependent on the electric pump supporting it.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Just curious. When you park the car for the night, do you back into the space or pull into it forward. Is the car in a garage or out in the open? Are you setting the parking brake when you leave the car? If so, how hard (how many clicks) are you pulling up on the lever? Manual or automatic transmission? I'm wondering if the rear drum brakes are adjusted properly and/or hanging up. I don't know how this would make the pedal so hard, but if it is at the bottom of its travel when you first get in and it has to pump up, something else is very wrong. I'd say a trip to service is warranted, even if you are out of warranty. How many miles on the car? Does it do this all the time, or can you repeat it at will?


 I pull it in forward, in the garage, I don't always set the parking brake, auto trans, it doesn't do it all the time, 22,000 miles.


----------



## allend123 (Jul 10, 2013)

*2011 cruze brake problem*

I have a 2011 Cruze. It has the same problem, although it happens to me occasionally at slow speeds going forward. Just the other day, I was at the mall parking and the pedal got hard, I almost hit the car in the spot ahead of me. It happens most of the time backing out, not just when the car is cold, but even when I've driven it, shut it off for ten minutes, and put it in reverse. When you push the brake pedal fast in park, you can feel something clicking near the shift handle, it is really weird. The car is going to the garage Friday, hopefully will be fixed, it is a dangerous problem.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

allend123, your correct this is very dangorous. I just recieved a phone call from my dealer and they were able to duplicate the problem and they have ordered the part.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

allend123 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze. It has the same problem, although it happens to me occasionally at slow speeds going forward. Just the other day, I was at the mall parking and the pedal got hard, I almost hit the car in the spot ahead of me. It happens most of the time backing out, not just when the car is cold, but even when I've driven it, shut it off for ten minutes, and put it in reverse. When you push the brake pedal fast in park, you can feel something clicking near the shift handle, it is really weird. The car is going to the garage Friday, hopefully will be fixed, it is a dangerous problem.


Your electric assist booster pump isn't working. The engine just doesn't make enough vacuum on its own. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello allend123

I am so sorry to read about this issue that you are experiencing with your brakes. Please let me know how your dealer visit goes and if you need my assistance or have any questions. I can also start a file to document these issues. Just send me a private message and I will assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BonzoHansen (Nov 28, 2011)

I just came on here to search for this. My 2011 ltz is doing the exact same thing. Back to the dealer it goes. I almost rolled into traffic the other morning.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi BonzoHansen

So sorry to read that you are dealing with this frustrating issue. Please send me an private message if you are interested in my assistance with getting this issue resolved.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 98toy (Jul 10, 2014)

GM Master Tech said:


> It needs the solenoid on the brake booster. They are are starting to fail here and there !


I know this forum is old but I was wondering if GM MasterTech could answer a question for me? Is the solenoid on the brake booster you refer to located just to the passenger side of the master cylinder with the electrical connector on it? If this IS it, how does it attach to the brake booster? Does it just push it? How do you remove the old one from the booster? I am about to replace this.

thanks


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

98toy-

There is a factory recall on this, for most 2011-2013 1.4L with Automatic transmissions. They are actually using pliers to pull the old switch out of the plastic housing. 

It appears that this is the easier fix for thousands of cars under factory recall than actually replacing the entire assembly. Make sure you have parts on hand before tackling this, as you won't find the switch, or the entire power vaccum assist hose everywhere. 

Contact a dealer, this is a recall, and not subject to the 3 year 36,000 mile standard warranty.. They have to do it. If the recall's been done, and it's still occuring, then that may be up to you to repair. 

Good Luck


----------



## 98toy (Jul 10, 2014)

carbon02- 
Funny thing is… the recall has already been done. Now the dealer wants to replace the part the micro switch goes into. They want to charge me $400 to boot. 

BTW, when this issue occurs ( hard brake pedal car not stopping) I have found if you put the car into neutral the brakes return.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

98toy said:


> carbon02-
> Funny thing is… the recall has already been done. Now the dealer wants to replace the part the micro switch goes into. They want to charge me $400 to boot.
> 
> BTW, when this issue occurs ( hard brake pedal car not stopping) I have found if you put the car into neutral the brakes return.


I really, REALLY think you should go to another dealer.
And that dealer, if confused, should contact Chevrolet Tech Line for direction.

I believe that Chevrolet, because of the earlier recall for the same concern, would want to be involved and you, if you are reporting accuratly, should not experience any financial exposure.

The putting it in nuetral comment is a good clue.....the engine is capable of making enouph vacuum to charge the booster when not under load (in gear) so you are making it clear that the vacuum switch or pump has failed.

If the pump itself has failed and you are out of warranty, with no extended warranty coverage.....well, that'll be on your dime.

But the switch, and the piping it plugs into, likely will be re-warrantee'd under the recall provisions.

Keep in touch.
Rob


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

98Toy-

You would probably get more response and action if you posted this in a new thread. However, the brake switch right to the left of the master cylinder is easy to test, as Robby on this forum has mentioned. He's also a GM tech. 

Car in park
Engine in the On position, not running. Key past accessory, all dashboard lights will be on. 
Now pump the brake pedal to release all build up of vacuum in the master cyclinder. 
Listen for the electrical pump to come on. 

The pump should run anytime the vacuum in the master cylinder is low, that includes engine on not running condition.

The tube with the switch is avalible for around $120 something online through GM parts sellers. The pump I don't know about. Here's a link to a parts diagram. P BRAKE BOOSTER & MASTER CYLINDER MOUNTING (LUW/1.8H ,AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION MH8); PL BRAKE BOOSTER & MASTER CYLINDER MOUNTING (LUJ/1.4-9);. Fits: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 4 DOOR NOTCHBACK | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick Confirm your model and year before ordering. This get's you close to the parts in question

If you can show that the above test fails, I would think that they would consider covering it under the recall?

Thanks Robby for chiming in. I believe you're the one that posted the instructions above in another link, and I thank you for doing so.


----------



## 98toy (Jul 10, 2014)

Guys- Thanks for al the input.

I ordered the part online yesterday and went to pick up the car this morning. While waiting to be helped at the desk I saw the office of the Service Director and popped my hear in there and asked him if he had a minute. I told him the story and how it relates to the recall. He told me that the dealer could warranty a repair like this and that they would take care of it. About this same time the service advisor walked in and said that someone came in yesterday with the exact same situation. ( He also said when I dropped the car off that a week earlier another person had this happening to them as well).

Three cars in 3-4 weeks AFTER recall repairs had been done for the same thing…..

Maybe the recall repair was done wrong? Maybe the recall did not permanently fix the problem?

Who know at this point. Called and cancelled my part order. Let's hope this problem can be solved.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

98toy said:


> Guys- Thanks for al the input.
> 
> I ordered the part online yesterday and went to pick up the car this morning. While waiting to be helped at the desk I saw the office of the Service Director and popped my hear in there and asked him if he had a minute. I told him the story and how it relates to the recall. He told me that the dealer could warranty a repair like this and that they would take care of it. About this same time the service advisor walked in and said that someone came in yesterday with the exact same situation. ( He also said when I dropped the car off that a week earlier another person had this happening to them as well).
> 
> ...


Hey 98toy,

We hope the problem will be fixed as well! Please let me know if you would like any further assistance with this. I am looking forward to any update you will have regarding this concern. Have a good rest of the weekend!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevy/cruze 2012 (May 12, 2016)

I'm having similar problem...what part did they order???


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Did they end up replacing the switch and vacuum line, or the pump itself?


----------

